# two and half year old buck considering butchering



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old la mancha buck that I am not going to breed and he keeps getting injured. We have not handled him much so he is very hard to treat (he has been improperly dehorned by someone) I do not wish to re home him but am thinking seriously about having him butchered. He has been grain fed but we have never used goat meat. My husband says the buck meat will be too gamey but I don't know. And the fact that he is fully grown and intact might effect the usefulness of his meat. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. this is all new to me but I know the animal deserves to be made use of in this life. 
Ms Mac
East Texas


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have butchered many intact bucks and the meat has been fine. If it is a little gamey it can be ground for sausage. At the very least; I know people who use it for dog food.
We did one buck that was over 2 and I took his rump roasts and put them in the crock pot with veggies and cooked on low for about 12 hours. It was wonderful, kind of like a chuck roast. Also, if you are into canning, and have a pressure canner; canning the meat in chunks makes it tender and takes away the gamey taste.
I agree that no animal's life should be wasted. I always thank my animals for their usefulness.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

luvmyherd said:


> We have butchered many intact bucks and the meat has been fine. If it is a little gamey it can be ground for sausage. At the very least; I know people who use it for dog food.
> We did one buck that was over 2 and I took his rump roasts and put them in the crock pot with veggies and cooked on low for about 12 hours. It was wonderful, kind of like a chuck roast. Also, if you are into canning, and have a pressure canner; canning the meat in chunks makes it tender and takes away the gamey taste.
> I agree that no animal's life should be wasted. I always thank my animals for their usefulness.


thank you so much luvmyherd! I love this forum. Everytime I have any question, I can pose it on here and somebody out there will help me. Have a blessed week. MsMac


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

Maranating the meat in milk before cooking calms things down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have had two yr old intact done. He was all ground, part for Italian sausage & some brats. The meat was wonderful!
The testicles have to come off first thing after hanging & removed carefully as well as the urine sac.
Since it was a first for us, we had him ground in case we didn't like it. In that case he would be dog food. The dogs never got a whiff.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Honsby said:


> Maranating the meat in milk before cooking calms things down.


Marinating the meat at all helps. I make a lot of jerky. The marinade I use is great for cooking too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Think of it as venison.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks everyone for the great suggestions. You have made me feel a lot more confident about my plan to use my buck for food. The forum is so helpful


----------

